# trouble using forum



## oberlek (Jul 6, 2009)

how do I know if my ? got posted (after typing for half an hour, then clicking) post new thread, I get a page that says I'm not registered yet. I am pretty confused about how to use this forum. I don't know what to do next. Help!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Kathy and welcome to Routerforums...

I'm not an official "expert" on using the site but have been on for several months as a user and can answer many common questions. 

This posting shows your username as "oberlek" and shows you as a registered user. If you scroll to where it shows your posting , above mine, you will see this to the left of the message you entered. When you come here (after the first time) you need to re-login unless you check the "remember me" box one time after entering your login and password and before selecting "Enter" (I recommend using it; I do.) Please understand that I'm a user, not a Moderator so my precise wording of "remember me" and "enter" may not be exact.

After you get in, scroll down a bit to the list of categories. Near the top of the catagories area are "Table Mounted Routing" and "General Routing" (so you can confirm you are where I'm talking about).

You can click on any category to enter it and see all of the topics that have been posted under that category. Click on any topic and it will show you all of the questions that have been posted. Click on a question and it will take you to the full question. Scrolling down will be all of the replies to it. Ten messages go on one "page" (like google's queries) and there's a place to click "2" for threads of questions that go beyond 10 postings.

Now that I've made it as clear as mud <grin> pick a category and look around. Just as with any other web page you use the "back" button frequently, at least until you learn some of the more advanced techniques. That will get you started though.

If you are reading this, to the left of this note is a "View Bigjimak's Gallery". Every time you upload a picture, PDF or other file, it goes in your gallery. Its most commonly used to post things people have made, often showing pictures along the way as they built it. Its really handy to see how someone else did something if you want to do it for the first time yourself.

Once you get 10 posts, you'll be albe to upload pictures, send private messages (by clicking on a persons name, i.e. BigJimAK, in any posting, as well as post web links to other sites. 

This is often done when someone comes on and asks "where can I find a..." question. People will post links to vendors selling them. You will notice these links are in a different color. Click on them and off you go!

All of the normal web browser things work within here, such as right-clicking on a link and selecting "Open in new window".

I hope this gets you started. There are many, many people visiting here every day and a "how do I" question often leads to a discussion of various methods that can be used to do it, so you can find the one you're most comfortable doing.

In many ways, its like having a suite of tutors at your disposal. People also upload pictures of things that have gone wrong, asking what to do to fix it / avoid it in the future.

It's a friendly group of people and lots of people with 20 years or more woodworking, especially with routers. I hope you enjoy yourself and I look forward to "seeing" you in the forums. Don't be shy; jump in! 

Jim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

P.S. My gallery has things I've uploaded, but they are things from other web pages. I'm just getting going here. Try visiting Bobj3 or Harrysin's galleries, amongst others.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kathy and welcome to the router forum. I trust the information from Jim has helped. I have had the experience of typing out a long word on something only to see it disappear into a black hole somewhere. Sometimes I know type it out in Word and then cut and paste it here.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Kathy. We are gaining quite a female membership. Glad to have you join us.


----------

